# eleaf melo / ijust coil cleaning



## Imotions

hi guys
so as my subject says... ive seen a youtube video the guy takes a cotton bud and pushes it in the center and cleans it out.. i tried it and eish the amount of gunk that comes out is wow
so tell me does it help with lifespan of coil or what 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeez

Imotions said:


> hi guys
> so as my subject says... ive seen a youtube video the guy takes a cotton bud and pushes it in the center and cleans it out.. i tried it and eish the amount of gunk that comes out is wow
> so tell me does it help with lifespan of coil or what
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Im still very much a noob but i started gettin a burnt taste on my stock ijust 2 mini stock coil. I watched a youtube video and basically what i did was run it under hot water for like a minute while holding it with a pair or tweezers, after removing the wire mesh inside the coil.

The cotton was quite white visually. I blew threw the top and bottom to get excess water out, left it to dry overnight, primed it the next day and she was vaping beautifully.

Not sure if that answers your question but someone may find it helpful perhaps


----------



## Jan

If you have to guess how much ml of juice do you vape on a coil before it is time to replace?


----------



## Jeez

I've gone through maybe 30 ml or so n its still good


----------



## Rob Fisher

My current 0.6Ω cCell coil in my Melo III Mini is on refill number 50 or around the 100ml mark and still going strong.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jeez

I only got about 40 ml on my 0.9ohm Ccell on the melo 3 mini @Rob Fisher. Then it gave a horrible taste n turned black.

Dont think i can salvage that 1. I bought the 0.6ohm Ccell. Will put it into the melo3 n give it a blast tomorrow


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> hi guys
> so as my subject says... ive seen a youtube video the guy takes a cotton bud and pushes it in the center and cleans it out.. i tried it and eish the amount of gunk that comes out is wow
> so tell me does it help with lifespan of coil or what
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, it should help a bit and make the vape a bit better too.


----------



## Imotions

i did taste a difference but i think im over vaping now after fasting lol so taste buds gone a bit dizzy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jeez said:


> I only got about 40 ml on my 0.9ohm Ccell on the melo 3 mini @Rob Fisher. Then it gave a horrible taste n turned black.
> 
> Dont think i can salvage that 1. I bought the 0.6ohm Ccell. Will put it into the melo3 n give it a blast tomorrow



What juice were you vaping? I guess the heavy brown juices won't last as long... XXX is nice and clear and the coil lasts a long time!


----------



## Imotions

thinking about it im using this coil for maybe a month over now .5ohm and doing this earbud trick now and then it works.... i tried the hot water one but wasnt too sure if its properly cleaned even though the cotton was white lol.... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeez

@Rob Fisher

Weiner good boy and Scream


----------



## ET

Imotions said:


> hi guys
> so as my subject says... ive seen a youtube video the guy takes a cotton bud and pushes it in the center and cleans it out.. i tried it and eish the amount of gunk that comes out is wow
> so tell me does it help with lifespan of coil or what
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yup if done right you can very much extend the lifespan. Saw one okes coil that he said was two months old and it looked almost brand new.


----------



## Imotions

so how do you do this hot water trick properly just wash it or soak it then leave to dry? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeez

First remove that wire mesh on top of the coil using a pin or something similar. Use tweezers to hold the coil, open side up and run under the hot water tap for like a minute or 2. Once done put your lip on the top (open side), block side wicking holes with finger and blow hard. Repeat by doing you best to block the bottom with you fingers to get excess water out from side holes.

Leave for a further hour to dry. Even 2 or overnight. Dont dry burn this coil. Prime before putting it in.

Hope i was clear enough to understand and this helps you

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

